# Solterona hace un drama, pues, por no tener pareja, en una boda la sentaron en la mesa para niños



## Supremacía (9 Abr 2022)

De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.


----------



## trukutruku (9 Abr 2022)

Y eso es noticia?

Putin tiranos un pepino nuclear y termina con este infierno progresista.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Abr 2022)

A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
Al menos que la quisieran putear 

Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.


----------



## Miomio (9 Abr 2022)

Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo


----------



## Lubinillo (9 Abr 2022)

Pues que hagan una ley que lo prohiba, ya total, una mas....


----------



## eufor (9 Abr 2022)

a parte de no tener pareja seguro que la muy rata les dio el sobre vacío a los novios y estos en consecuencia le pusieron en la mesa de los que no han aportado nada...


----------



## elcoto (9 Abr 2022)

Deberían haberla sentado encima de mi cipote! verías que alegría le daba.


----------



## Ederto (9 Abr 2022)

joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.

-No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
-No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
-El pudin de cabracho está asqueroso.
-No sé abrir una nécora, y dentro está como duro
-Las almejas en salsa son un rollo
-Me como las patatas de debajo, pero no quiero el rape este, no lo he probado nunca
-No quiero más solomillazo de buey...


No preocuparse niños, aquí está el tito Ederto para sacaros del apuro. Ponerme los platos en fila india y hacerme sitio que voy. Apartaos un poco que igual salpico. Jefe! una cesta pan pa las criaturas, para que estén entretenidos.

Por poco me tienen que sacar del restaurante en fenwis.


----------



## #SrLobo (9 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo



no si es una niñata como parece ser, mejor en su ambiente que tocando los cojones a los demás


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



No es victimismo... es dignidad personal.

A mi me invitan a una boda me sientan con los niños. 
Llamo al interesado/a y le digo que si hay un error si no lo hay... es que me ha invitado para hacer bulto-sacarme la pasta y no es un amigo.
Me piro y por supuesto que no le doy un duro. Y que se lo tome como le salga de los cojones.

No tiene obligacion de invitarte y si tiene el deber de ser un buen anfitrion, que encima tu le pagas el evento.


----------



## Alatristeando (9 Abr 2022)

Les ha funcionado toda la vida de PM eso de ir de víctimas así que no me extraña que haga un drama, y si hubiera tenido novio seguro que le hubiera montado algún cirio por cualquier tontería...


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Abr 2022)

Pues menos mal que no le cayó el ramo.


----------



## randomizer (9 Abr 2022)

A lo mejor es que está buena y las demás lagartas no la querían cerca de sus respectivos betazos...


----------



## Ederto (9 Abr 2022)

menudo drama, no me jodas.

Segunda parte: como vieron que estoy soltera, todos los amigos desparejados del novio se me acercaron a meter fichas en la discoteca. Me sentí un objeto de deseo.

Encima todos eran unos despojos, porque si un tío está soltero con 37 es que le pasa algo. Una tía no, una tía soltera con 37 es que está disfrutando de la vida.


----------



## Impactrueno (9 Abr 2022)

Ni voy a entrar a ese estercolero a leer propaganda roja y victimismo feminazi. Suponiendo que sea real, ¿por que asume que la ponen con los niños por ser soltera y no por otro motivo?


----------



## Impactrueno (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> menudo drama, no me jodas.
> 
> Segunda parte: como vieron que estoy soltera, todos los amigos desparejados del novio se me acercaron a meter fichas en la discoteca. Me sentí un objeto de deseo.
> 
> Encima todos eran unos despojos, porque si un tío está soltero con 37 es que le pasa algo. Una tía no, una tía soltera con 37 es que está disfrutando de la vida.



Se sintio deseada. Menudo trauma para una mujer, ¿tu sabes lo que se sufre?.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



Gente adulta?
Alguien se puede tomar en serio a una solterona con 37 tacos?


----------



## Ricohombre (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



Algunos estamos a un nivel superior.

“_…si no os volvéis y os hacéis como niños, no entraréis en el reino de los cielos. “Así que, cualquiera que se humille como este niño, ése es el mayor en el reino de los cielos_” (Mateo 18:3–4).


----------



## Madafaca (9 Abr 2022)

Típica familiar que se invita por obligación o por quedar bien y no sabes donde sentarla.


----------



## chainsaw man (9 Abr 2022)

Pues yo casi siempre acabo sentado en la mesa donde hay abuelos o niños, y si no es asi me cambio yo de sitio ya que los adultos son unos muermazos, con los niños y los abuelos te ries mucho mas ademas muchas primas y tias de los crios acaban uniendose a la mesa al ver que bailamos y hacemos el mongolo riendonos todo el rato.


----------



## Euler (9 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No es victimismo... es dignidad personal.
> 
> A mi me invitan a una boda me sientan con los niños.
> Llamo al interesado/a y le digo que si hay un error si no lo hay... es que me ha invitado para hacer bulto-sacarme la pasta y no es un amigo.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Te piras y te llevas tus cosas. Eso sí, lo de considerarlo un drama para salir un twiter y en el pis, pues tampoco.


----------



## Supremacía (9 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo



Pero ¿tú crees que una nimiedad *personal *como ésa amerita que se publique en un medio de difusión nacional e internacional? Y ten por seguro que si eso le hubiera pasado a un hombre jamás habría salido en _El País._


----------



## Demi Grante (9 Abr 2022)

Imagínate qué mal le tiene que caer a su prima para que la metan en la mesa de los niños. Me compadezco por la pobre que le invitó a su prima solo por compromiso (porque se lo pidió su madre) y la hija de puta en vez de rechazarla va y lo acepta.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Abr 2022)

En Lo País la mitad de las noticias son inventadas o exageradas por becarias feminazis,

sus artículos suelen ser...

-Feminismo ridículo (cómo esta noticia)
-Propaganda del gobierno
-Algo sobre Rosalía
-Como hacer un buen café (este es cíclico)
-El "debate" de la tortilla de patatas con o sin cebolla (este también es cíclico)

Es impresionante como el periódico más importante de España se ha convertido en el "Cosmopolitan".


----------



## Ignatius (9 Abr 2022)

Qué puto coñazo las bodas, hacer el paripé en la mesa con mezclas absurdas de gente que se conoce y no se conoce, guardando las formas y haciendo el monguer durante tres horas, y encima sablazo por el "regalo" (que no es ni regalo ni hostias, es soltar pasta para pagar el cubierto y parte del viaje).

No voy a una desde hace 15 años. Cuando me invitan sencillamente digo "lo siento, no asisto a bodas por principios".


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Abr 2022)

Se podía haber llevado a sus gatos


----------



## alex_alex (9 Abr 2022)

Que no vaya a las bodas que son comportamientos de retarded y más ahora que le han dado ese trato.


----------



## Biluao (9 Abr 2022)

No me digas más, y ella quería en la mesa de los gatos, no?...


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Abr 2022)

Podía haberse dedicado a hacerles pajillas y así los chiquillos habrían tenido doble fiesta: papas, tramussos y paja de mano experta.


----------



## olalai (9 Abr 2022)

Raro que no hubiese gente soltera y separada para sentarla con ellos, no me cuadra, parece sacado de una mala comedia americana...


----------



## Supremacía (9 Abr 2022)

olalai dijo:


> Raro que no hubiese gente soltera y separada para sentarla con ellos, no me cuadra, parece sacado de una mala comedia americana...



Cualquier pretexto es bueno para vender victimismo feminista, incluso uno inventado.


----------



## Llorón (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno, luego cuando llegue a casa que acaricie al gato mientras se pregunta "donde están los hombres?", se mete un ratito a cotilleando.com para echar bilis sobre los malvados hombres que la ignoran y luego por la noche le puede dar bien duro al satisfyer.

P-L-A-N-A-Z-O


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



Que no se entere pro waria gentusa ilegal de que cometes actos de pedofilia piadosa 

pd: cuanto periodistas se merecen un cunning (acción de ir a la cuneta)


----------



## Petazetah (9 Abr 2022)

Difícil de creer, ahí hay algo más. Menudos invents que se marca lo país


----------



## deckard009 (9 Abr 2022)

Lo de verlo como un problema exclusivo de las mujeres es el típico victimiso sexista de las neofeministas frenopaticas.
Lo que pudiera tener de serio su quieja lo ha echado a perder con esa payasada.

Normal que le sentaran con los crios con esa mentalidad infantiloide


----------



## Javito68 (9 Abr 2022)

Habria que ver como es la señorita en cuestion, pero de forma general, si no estas agusto en un evento, te piras y punto!.eso si, te sientas en la mesa y pegale un pellizco al pan, asi le cobran el cubierto seguro.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Abr 2022)

Ahora entiendo pq varias amigas me pedían ir de "novio" con ellas en las bodas de sus conocidos. Jajaja


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Abr 2022)

Y esa boda donde fue, en el interior profundo de Murcia o que ase? Hace como 20 años que se ponen "mesas para solteros/divorciados/que van solos y cuñaos pesados". Mesas popurri. 

Tds pts y ademas lloronas


----------



## Clorhídrico (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Paquirrinbrick (9 Abr 2022)

A mi me vale cualquiera, menos la de los familiares


----------



## skinnyemail (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



Incels: TERRORISTAS, AMENAZAS CONTRA LA SEGURIDAD NACIONAL

Charo solterona con 1000 gatos que no la aguanta ni Dios: Víctima de la sociedad patriarcal. Crearemos un Instituto de Mujeres Solteras para que les den paguitas.


----------



## Ederto (9 Abr 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Que no se entere pro waria gentusa ilegal de que cometes actos de pedofilia piadosa
> 
> pd: cuanto periodistas se merecen un cunning (acción de ir a la cuneta)



Yo lo hice por los niños, para que no se llevaran un mal rato. Tenías que verlos al terminar los entrantes, tan contentos de haberse quitado ese trámite de encima, y yo con una pirámide de cascarilla de marisco que rebosaba el plato... Todos contentos!!


----------



## Jotagb (9 Abr 2022)

Noticia de lo país, noticia discarted


----------



## Ederto (9 Abr 2022)

olalai dijo:


> Raro que no hubiese gente soltera y separada para sentarla con ellos, no me cuadra, parece sacado de una mala comedia americana...



En la boda en la que me sentaron en la mesa de las criaturas con 25 el asunto es que eran segundas nupcias, los dos ya tenía cuarentaypocos, así que había criaturas de entre 6 y 14 y luego padres de cuarenta-cincuenta. Los separados tenían ya canas en las pelotas. Por eso acabé con los niños.


----------



## Genomito (9 Abr 2022)

¿Foto?


----------



## juanker (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



Filete empanado con patatas manda.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> *Al menos que la quisieran putear*
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.




Esa es la causa probablemente. Debe ser uno de esos familiares de carácter insoportable que se invita casi por obligación, y esta es la forma en la que quisieron comunicarle que no es bienvenida en reuniones familiares. Lo más destacable de esto es que se publique un artículo sobre ello en un periódico; que no se quejen luego si caen las ventas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Abr 2022)

Niños sufriendo maltrato infantil por sentarlos al lado de una bruja vieja y mala ¡eso sí es un escándalo!


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Abr 2022)

haber estudiao


----------



## Tblls (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...





 

Me pasó algo parecido en una boda a la que me invitaron en Galicia.

Me tocó una mesa con 2 parejas mayores (el más joven estaría casi por los 70 y yo de aquella tenía 26 años).
Los camareros traían las bandejas de marisco para una mesa de 5 personas (había una silla libre) y solo me las zampaba yo

Los yayos no tocaban marisco por cosas como el ácido úrico, porque ya pasaban del marisco (eran gallegos todos), porque les sentaba mal, etc. Solo uno de los tipos comió un poco de centollo y listo.

Me puse de centollo, nécoras, buey de mar, zamburiñas y cigalas hasta las trancas. Ni un sindicalista me habría superado, hoyga.
Especialmente la panzada de cigalas que me pegué, que ha quedado ya como anécdota entre los familiares (trajeron una bandeja extra de cigalas solo para mi).

En esa boda estuve todo el banquete comiendo marisco, luego un poco de tarta y ya se pasó a la barra libre que duró hasta las tantas (güiscolas de johnnie walker que con la panza llena entraban como el agua)


Los 150 euros mejor invertidos de mi vida.


.


----------



## gallofino (9 Abr 2022)

Llorando estoy


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Abr 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Típica familiar que se invita por obligación o por quedar bien y no sabes donde sentarla.



Para eso no lo invites.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Abr 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Y eso es noticia?
> 
> Putin tiranos un pepino nuclear y termina con este infierno progresista.



hay que tener al borregoyim debatiendo mierda


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Abr 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Me pasó algo parecido en una boda a la que me invitaron en Galicia.
> 
> Me tocó una mesa con 2 parejas mayores (el más joven estaría casi por los 70 y yo de aquella tenía 26 años).
> Los camareros traían las bandejas de marisco para una mesa de 5 personas (había una silla libre) y solo me las zampaba yo
> ...





Fueron 50 y lo sabes. No te hagas el millonetis.


----------



## aron01 (9 Abr 2022)

A ver, putada es. Que tiene un estudio previo saber a quién poner en qué mesa teniendo en cuenta no solo su posición social sino qué relación tiene con los cónyuges. Y es difícil la decisión, y normalmente suele ser la novia quien lo decide   . Pero siendo LoPais les interesa victimizar a las mujeres y criminalizar a la sociedad/familia/hombres hasta por haber nacido.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

En una boda está siempre la mesa de los solteros y la mesa del los emparejados, y a parte la mesa de los críos. 

Es positivo para la chica, ya va a tener claro a quien no va a hacer favores ni a dejar un duro a partir de ese momento


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Abr 2022)

Seguro que la pusieron ahí para pervertir a los críos ,a ver si se ahí encontraba pareja


----------



## elchicho47 (9 Abr 2022)

Seguramente es culpa del patriarcado


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Abr 2022)

Si la hubiesen sentado en la mesa de los solteros, los habría acusado de machistas.


----------



## DVD1975 (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



Hombre no creo q la hayan sentado por ser soltera sino pq tiene problemas con la familia.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si la hubiesen sentado en la mesa de los solteros, los habría acusado de machistas.



Si la mesa de los solteros es la mejor mesa. Puedes hacer el payaso todo lo que quieras y vas a divertirte, no a acompañar. La mesa de las parejas es un muermo


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Abr 2022)

Melafo?


La sentaron ahí por ser un lugar alejado de las posibles presas


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si la mesa de los solteros es la mejor mesa.



Además, al final, siempre se folla.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Hombre no creo q la hayan sentado por ser soltera sino pq tiene problemas con la familia.



Coño, pues que no la inviten. O que no vaya ella directamente.

Pasta que se va a ahorrar y payasos con los que no va a interactuar.


----------



## rsaca (9 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si la hubiesen sentado en la mesa de los solteros, los habría acusado de machistas.



O acaba en bukake.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Además, al final, siempre se folla.



La de cuernos que hay en las mesas de emparejados a ti no te lo han contado


----------



## DVD1975 (9 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, pues que no la inviten. O que no vaya ella directamente.
> 
> Pasta que se va a ahorrar y payasos con los que no va a interactuar.



Es q estando soltera yo no iría si no voy acompañada.
Solían vender el cuento de que las bodas producen bodas y es mentira jajaaa.


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La de cuernos que hay en las mesas de emparejados a ti no te lo han contado



Si yo te contara.....

Ahora ya no, que soy casado y el pasado me lo reservo para contar batallitas en el geriátrico a las buenas mozas enfermeras


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es q estando soltera yo no iría si no voy acompañada.
> Solían vender el cuento de que las bodas producen bodas y es mentira jajaaa.



Las bodas producían bodas, era un catalizador social...( Lo mismo que los embarazos de las primas, amigas o vecinas...)

Hoy la boda, es sólo una excusa para ir a comer y recolectar pasta


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



La imagen que han usado para la noticia me encanta.







Es la representación perfecta de los delirios de la feminista moderna: Una payasa patética que se cree superior a todos los demás (pero no es capaz de mover su puta silla de sitio cuando no le gusta donde la han sentado).


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (9 Abr 2022)

Ir a bodas es de subnormales, y más si son españoles, sociedad insana de cainitas, envidias y gentuza, y entre familiares más.
Y la historia es inventada fijo, los rojos y progresistas odian todo lo tradicional, y la tipa con 37, una gorda degenerada seguro,...


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es q estando soltera yo no iría si no voy acompañada.
> Solían vender el cuento de que las bodas producen bodas y es mentira jajaaa.



Es que en una boda solo vas a pasartelo realmente bien si estás soltero


----------



## RogerLeFlur (9 Abr 2022)

Matrimonio compulsivo


----------



## Lord Osis (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



Cabrón casi me ahogo de reír


----------



## Ufo (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



Es una noticia falsa y esta basada en un episodio de una serie de televisión americana. De hecho, es una broma repetida varias veces de formas distintas. Aqui tienes la versión de "friends": 

Pero mirando al artículo inventado lo que la perioLista (porque SEGURO que es mujer), lo que mas gracia me hace es esa idea de que esas solteronas eligen serlo.

Se han quedado para vestir santos. Johnny PT ha pasado de ellas, y todavía no se han dado cuenta de que se les ha pasado el arroz, pero garantizo que si mañana viene un tio buenorro y rico se casan en cero coma, así que no estan solteras por gusto, sino porque no pueden estar casadas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



Yo quiero ir a cualquier boda donde estes tú. Mándame privado que yo pongo el regalo y lo que haga falta.


----------



## Shy (9 Abr 2022)

Hasta la punta de la polla de locasdelcoño victimizando su privilegio.


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

Lo que es un drama la cantidad de solteros y nuncafollistas que hay en España que incluso morirán sin haber catado hembra , asi que menos lloros y gilipolleces, que una mujer esté soltera a los 30 años o 40 no es ninguna noticia, porque todas pillan fácilmente aunque sea un amigo, si está sola una mujer sencillamente es porque quiere .


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo



Es una trola que se ha inventado el periódico. A los solteros se les sienta en la mesa de los solteros, que para eso está.


----------



## Salchichonio (9 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo



Si la historia fuese cierta, claro.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Fueron 50 y lo sabes. No te hagas el millonetis.




Calla coño, que estaba quedando bien hasta que te has chivado!!


----------



## Murray's (9 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es una trola que se ha inventado el periódico. A los solteros se les sienta en la mesa de los solteros, que para eso está.




En las bodas no van solteros a partir de cierta edad que se supone has debido sentar la cabeza, es una bajeza enorme para la autoestima y el amor propio, salvo sea la boda de algún hermano o primo/a que vas por no quedar mal. Otra cosa es que tengas 20 años pero con 30 y muchos o 40 soltero/a en una boda haces la risa.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Me pasó algo parecido en una boda a la que me invitaron en Galicia.
> 
> Me tocó una mesa con 2 parejas mayores (el más joven estaría casi por los 70 y yo de aquella tenía 26 años).
> Los camareros traían las bandejas de marisco para una mesa de 5 personas (había una silla libre) y solo me las zampaba yo
> ...



¡Tú sí que sabes!


----------



## exterriga (9 Abr 2022)

Violencia bodorria.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En las bodas no van solteros a partir de cierta edad que se supone has debido sentar la cabeza, es una bajeza enorme para la autoestima y el amor propio, salvo sea la boda de algún hermano o primo/a que vas por no quedar mal. Otra cosa es que tengas 20 años pero con 30 y muchos o 40 soltero/a en una boda haces la risa.



Yo voy a ir a una este verano. Y me pienso poner a comer y a beber como si no hubiera un mañana. Para eso son.


----------



## olympus1 (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



Si la hubieran sentado conmigo hubiera acabado el día contenta


----------



## Madafaca (9 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para eso no lo invites.



Siempre hay alguien que le dice a la novia "Cómo no vas a invitar a la prima Elena, no le puedes hacer ese feo a la tía Charo"


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

Las bodas son la principal causa de divorcio. 

En dos añitos el novio se registra como atiquense sin fortuna


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Es una tontería no puede ser verdad.



Es que yo personalmente no me lo creo. Son muchas ganas de joder en el caso de que fuera cierto, y si los novios no se llevan bien con la prima Jacinta la del pueblo, sencillamente no la van a invitar. Y si lo hacen a regañadientes, porque es familia y es para hacer bulto, la sentarán en la mesa de los primos del pueblo, no en la de los críos. Nunca van a quedar mal con los padres, que son los que generalmente pagan el evento.


----------



## John Connor (9 Abr 2022)

Está claro, hay que prohibir las mesas de niños.

Qué cojones! Hay que prohibir los niños!

Hay por Conspiraciones un hilo que se llama "qué es el infierno" o algo así. Una boda en España creo que es lo más parecido al infierno.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Abr 2022)

Pues que se hubiese dejado de ZORREAR y se hubiese buscado un buen tío. Ahora que se joda y se busque un marronoide que le saque la pasta y la maltrate.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Abr 2022)

Son tradiciones a respetar

Las mujeres solteraa deben de cuidar a los ancianos y los niños


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Abr 2022)

eufor dijo:


> a parte de no tener pareja seguro que la muy rata les dio el sobre vacío a los novios y estos en consecuencia le pusieron en la mesa de los que no han aportado nada...



Peor aún, le pasaron la cuenta bancaria para el regalo y le domicilió el recibo de la luz.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Abr 2022)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Gente adulta?
> Alguien se puede tomar en serio a una solterona con 37 tacos?



Joputa...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Abr 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ahora entiendo pq varias amigas me pedían ir de "novio" con ellas en las bodas de sus conocidos. Jajaja



Con derecho a roce ?


----------



## Ederto (9 Abr 2022)

juanker dijo:


> Filete empanado con patatas manda.



Pones eso en una boda en el país vasco, aunque sea a los niños, y te quitan las "k"s y las "tx" de los apellidos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Abr 2022)

A cuántas bodas habéis ido en las que siga vigente el matrixcoño?

deberían celebrar al final de una bida que de frutos y no al inicio de un proceso de divorsio


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Son tradiciones a respetar
> 
> Las mujeres solteraa deben de cuidar a los ancianos y los niños



Que los cuiden su puta madre y su puto padre, que para esos son suyos


----------



## El Fenomeno (9 Abr 2022)

Por esa regla de tres ¿ Los viudos y viudas tambien deberian ir a las mesa de los niños no? Me imagino al abuelete de 90 tacos jugando con sus tataranietos


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres ¿ Los viudos y viudas tambien deberian ir a las mesa de los niños no? Me imagino al abuelete de 90 tacos jugando con sus tataranietos



Y diciendo que en sus tiempos todo esto era campo


----------



## propellerman (9 Abr 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de el que esté soltera no tiene nada que ver y se la querían quitar de encima; a saber de qué pié cojeaba la ofendida, más con los personajes femeninos que ha alumbrado el "empoderamiento" feminazi, y quien piense que es tan sencillo como no invitar a una boda a quien no apetece que vaya no tiene en cuenta lo complicada que es la vida, hay gente a la que no invitarian por motivos diversos, pero no queda otro remedio que hacerlo

Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eufor (9 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Con derecho a roce ?



que va a tener derecho a roce, le quieren de acompañante simplemente para que llene el sobre...


----------



## Gus Borden (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



O sola.


----------



## DarkNight (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.




Vaya victimismo feminazi.

Para ellas, ser solteras es un drama.

Pero para los hombres solteros no?
En sus artículos, el hombre es basura, 2ª división, parias exterminables.

Menudas hijas de puta.
Precisamente hay una legión de hombres solteros y puteros, porque está lleno de superficiales y maleducadas, que se dedican a despreciar e insultar a un montón de hombres.

Se han cargado la familia con ideologías enfermizas, para reemplazarlo por bolleras y moro-negros. Quieren un reemplazo étnico y la destrucción de la natalidad española

En cuanto a esas narcisistas fitness que se pasan el día haciéndose 50 fotos, están para un psiquiatra


----------



## Alcazar (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



A mi en una cena de empresa me sentaron al lado de un vegano y una "piscitariana" (solo come pescado pero no carne, una versión descafeinada del vegetarianismo) y me puse como el quico de jamón y queso y otros entrantes que contenían carne.


----------



## canduterio de marte (9 Abr 2022)

Suena a invent que tira para atrás.

Ya con ver que es del país, ya me cuesta creérmelo.


----------



## Sputnik (9 Abr 2022)

menos mal que no termino asi


----------



## Guano For Life (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...



   
GRANDE Ederto


----------



## AMP (9 Abr 2022)

Pues ya verás cuando tenga 57, siga soltera y tenga que ir a las bodas de esos niños con los que la sentaron.


----------



## inteño (9 Abr 2022)

Y si le sientan en una mesa con otras parejas de 37 sin hijos la llorera hubiera venido por el mismo motivo. Hay gente que esté donde esté se tiene que quejar y decir que todo el mundo está en su contra.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Abr 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Pues ya verás cuando tenga 57, siga soltera y tenga que ir a las bodas de esos niños con los que la sentaron.



Puede que esos niños acaben muertos en el futuro, ya sea por enfermedades, pobreza, suicidio, guerra o X.


----------



## Arthas98 (9 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo



Pero si te llamas Biden has triunfado


----------



## supercuernos (9 Abr 2022)

A mi me sientan con los niños con 37 añazos y me marcho sin despedirme,es un desprecio bastante evidente por parte de la pareja q se casa.


----------



## platanoes (9 Abr 2022)

Por buscar una explicación razonable, puede que no confirmara en su momento la asistencia y los novios no contaban con ella. Al presentarse, y estar todas las mesas cubiertas la reubicaron de última hora en la mesa de los niños.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de el que esté soltera no tiene nada que ver y se la querían quitar de encima; a saber de qué pié cojeaba la ofendida, más con los personajes femeninos que ha alumbrado el "empoderamiento" feminazi, y quien piense que es tan sencillo como no invitar a una boda a quien no apetece que vaya no tiene en cuenta lo complicada que es la vida, hay gente a la que no invitarian por motivos diversos, pero no queda otro remedio que hacerlo
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk



Tu eres un pringao, yo a mi primera novia cuando me daba la lata para casarme le dije muy claro: TÚ MADRE Y TÚ HERMANA NO ESTARÁN INVITADAS, si ellas van yo no me caso. Sigo soltero pero con dos cojones. El problema es que mucha gente se baja los pantalones hasta los tobillos , si alguien no te cae bien NO VA A TU BODA Y PUNTO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Coln (9 Abr 2022)

En el fondo, lo que hacen es destruirse a ellos mismos, mejor dicho, a ellas mismas, ellas mismas se leen esas mierdas y se lo creen, hacen un mundo paralelo !!! Os lo ponen a huevo a los solterones, no os acerqueis a locas del coño orconazis, cada vez sobn más fácilmente identificables y son carne de suicidio/depresión !!! QUE SE JODAN los putos progres por crear un puto mundo de mierda, nosotros viviremos en el mundo real.

Lo malo de verdad es que pueden votar y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## maxhc (9 Abr 2022)

Resumiendo: sigue soltera porque no vale ni para desecho de tienta.

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No es victimismo... es dignidad personal.
> 
> A mi me invitan a una boda me sientan con los niños.
> Llamo al interesado/a y le digo que si hay un error si no lo hay... es que me ha invitado para hacer bulto-sacarme la pasta y no es un amigo.
> ...



a no ser que seas pedófilo y entonces lo pasarás mejor ligando que con los aburridos casados.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Abr 2022)

Si te hacen eso es porque te quieren fastidiar, porque el estar soltero no es motivo para poner a un adulto en la mesa de los niños, Yo he ido a unas cuantas bodas y no tengo pareja y siempre me han sentado con otros adultos, entre los que había tanto gente emparejada como no.


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Elsexy (9 Abr 2022)

Que fuera a la boda con su gato, y lo de sentarse con los niños tampoco lo veo tan mal, seguro que tiene mejores conversaciones que algunos adultos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



Una jovencita con 37 tacos, es una NIÑA todavia. Si fuese mayor, se habria callado y se lo habria pasado bien pervirtiendo a los niños. Problemas de las tiorras y su cerebro venido a menos, me la sopla.


----------



## weyler (9 Abr 2022)

Esque eso se lo hiciera para joderla, aquien se le ocurre ponerla ahi


----------



## propellerman (9 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu eres un pringao, yo a mi primera novia cuando me daba la lata para casarme le dije muy claro: TÚ MADRE Y TÚ HERMANA NO ESTARÁN INVITADAS, si ellas van yo no me caso. Sigo soltero pero con dos cojones. El problema es que mucha gente se baja los pantalones hasta los tobillos , si alguien no te cae bien NO VA A TU BODA Y PUNTO.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



No estoy casado, vivo en pareja, así que nunca me he visto ni me veré enfrentado a ése tipo de decisiones. Con todo, y leyendo tu razonamiento, para simplificar tanto las cosas debes ser muy joven y tener poca experiencia en la vida 

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Abr 2022)

A ver, dejando a parte charismos y mierdas feminazis, en este caso la tipa tiene razón. 

No puedes poner a una tía de 37 tacos en una mesa con críos. 

Es una falta de respeto. Se llame Julia o Roberto.

Los novios o son gilipollas o tienen menos luces que un bar de maricones.


----------



## Sinjar (9 Abr 2022)

Se ha dado con el muro ya...


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> No estoy casado, vivo en pareja, así que nunca me he visto ni me veré enfrentado a ése tipo de decisiones. Con todo, y leyendo tu razonamiento, para simplificar tanto las cosas debes ser muy joven y tener poca experiencia en la vida
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk



Jajajajajajajajajaja, me juego un huevo y parte del otro a que puedo ser tu padre por la edad. Y no es simplificar nada, es NO SER UN LAMETAMPONES , que algunos por tener pareja os dejáis pisotear.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Abr 2022)

hay que ser gilipollas para ir a una boda ya sea propia o ajena.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (9 Abr 2022)

Mejor eso que estar con cuatro viejos aburridos, con los críos por lo menos te diviertes charlando.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Abr 2022)

Claro, porque de todos es sabido que los hombres solteros no sufren NUNCA, JAMÁS, ningún tipo de estigma...

(Si,es sarcasmo)


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es una noticia falsa y esta basada en un episodio de una serie de televisión americana. De hecho, es una broma repetida varias veces de formas distintas. Aqui tienes la versión de "friends":
> 
> Pero mirando al artículo inventado lo que la perioLista (porque SEGURO que es mujer), lo que mas gracia me hace es esa idea de que esas solteronas eligen serlo.
> 
> Se han quedado para vestir santos. Johnny PT ha pasado de ellas, y todavía no se han dado cuenta de que se les ha pasado el arroz, pero garantizo que si mañana viene un tio buenorro y rico se casan en cero coma, así que no estan solteras por gusto, sino porque no pueden estar casadas.



Yo añadiría que siguen solteras porque a pesar de ver que se les pasa el arroz y que todos los hombres interesantes pasan de ellas NO QUIEREN BAJAR EL LISTÓN PORQUE ELLAS SE MERECEN UN PRINCIPE AZUL. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## butricio (9 Abr 2022)

Que de las gracias.Es lo mas cerca que va a estar de una descendencia


----------



## Erik morden (9 Abr 2022)

Me toco en una comunión, vinieron una pareja de fuera a última hora y me ofrecí. 
Al menos tuve una conversación interesante. 
Luego cuando los mayores se comportaban como niños y los niños como adultos supe que elegí bien


----------



## Culozilla (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.




Los niños, con los niños.

Además, a quién quieren engañar con semejante fake, ¿Por qué esa experiencia de una perfecta desconocida ha llegado a ser publicada en un diario de tirada nacional? Porque es falsa.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (9 Abr 2022)

Donde dice mesa era sofá y donde dice niños era gatos.


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues que hagan una ley que lo prohiba, ya total, una mas....



Y que los novios le devuelvan en metálico tamaña infinidad. 1,5€? Y que después pase hacienda a recoger su %


----------



## perrosno (9 Abr 2022)

Problemas del mundo moderno


----------



## Bohemio canallita (9 Abr 2022)

Pues unos impresentables los novios, ¿no la habrían podido poner con los demás primos, como en una boda normal?

Me ponen a mí en la mesa de los niños por el mero hecho de estar soltero y me las piro y que les den por el culo a los novios. O mejor aún, me harto a comer, me pongo como un piojo en la barra libre y después mientras la gente está distraida con el baile me dedico a robar todo lo robable en el salón de bodas. Ah, y por supuesto no dejo nada de regalo.


----------



## bocadRillo (9 Abr 2022)

Hombre, para ser justos siempre hubo una mesa de solteros, donde se pone a la gente que va sin pareja, los chavales adolescentes, etc. Los niños siempre han ido aparte, porque además se les suele dar de comer cosas distintas que a los mayores.
La mujer tiene razón.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Abr 2022)

Es que es su lugar ...en la parte infantil


----------



## M4rk (9 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



Permanece y permanecerá. Y ES NECESARIO que permanezca.


----------



## corolaria (9 Abr 2022)

_He pasado de casi todas las bodas a las que me han invitado, pero si llego a saber que me iban a poner en la mesa de los niños no me habría perdido ni la mitad._

Joe Biden.


Pues ni tan mal.
De tener que aguantar a carcamales con el cerebro de una ameba envuelta en billetes de 50 leuros a estar rodeado de crios hiperactivos y más locos que una cabra, me quedo con los últimos sin dudarlo. Menudas risas.


----------



## Ederall (9 Abr 2022)

No será que la sentaron por edad mental???

A lo mejor es la misma razón de por qué sigue soltera...


----------



## malibux (9 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Claro, porque de todos es sabido que los hombres solteros no sufren NUNCA, JAMÁS, ningún tipo de estigma...
> 
> (Si,es sarcasmo)



Pues sí, hace un tiempo una me contestó airada que yo debía tener algún tipo de tara si seguía soltero con 30 años (le dije que probablemente la tendría), sólo porque antes me había mofado un poco de una de la que hablaban -no presente en ese momento- porque decían que había tenido muchas malas experiencias con hombres y yo dije que sería porque siempre buscaba el mismo perfil de hombres. Se ve que eso no gustó a la que me reprochó la otra mierda que no venía a cuento.


----------



## inteño (9 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> _He pasado de casi todas las bodas a las que me han invitado, pero si llego a saber que me iban a poner en la mesa de los niños no me habría perdido ni la mitad._
> 
> Joe Biden.
> 
> ...



No sería la primera vez que un niño me da mejor conversación que muchos adultos.


----------



## alas97 (9 Abr 2022)

al nivel de los niños.

¡Niños y mujeres primeroooooo!

Lo mejor de las bodas son las borracheras, no entiendo el drama.


----------



## Decipher (9 Abr 2022)

Os jodeis. Le tiene tanto odio a los niños que no aguanta ni sentarse con ellos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Abr 2022)

faltan aliens, nunca ponen a nadie con los crios


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 Abr 2022)

Venganza por vete a saber el por qué


----------



## AssGaper (9 Abr 2022)

Claro amic, only anal.



hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Con derecho a roce ?



Al final cuando se da el desemadre en el convite puese claro tenian que dar "muestras" de cariño conmigo pq si no creian que el resto pensarían de ella que todo era un farol y entonces yo pillaba cacho.
En practicamente la mayoria despues del evento y he mantenido relacion de follaamigos.


----------



## elviejo (9 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



Es que es mentira, hombre


----------



## CocoVin (9 Abr 2022)

Y mientras salen noticias chorras...sube todo..y el hambre acecha...


----------



## PedrelGuape (9 Abr 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Y mientras salen noticias chorras...sube todo..y el hambre acecha...



Pan y circo, nada cambia, excepto que los esclavos son mas tontos que nunca.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (9 Abr 2022)

me da que a esta la invitaron basicamente por obligacion


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Abr 2022)

Que poco sensibles los novios

La tenían que haber sentado en la mesa de los gatos


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Abr 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> A ver, dejando a parte charismos y mierdas feminazis, en este caso la tipa tiene razón.
> 
> No puedes poner a una tía de 37 tacos en una mesa con críos.
> 
> ...



La explicación mas lógica al articulo es que es mentira.


----------



## SineOsc (9 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder chacho! a mí con 25 me pusieron en la mesa de los niños en una boda y me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la lotería.
> 
> -No me gustan los langostinos, y si no me los como mi madre me va a castigar
> -No me gustan los espárragos, qué asco.
> ...




Virgen santa, estabas bien colocado ahí, un acierto para los organizadores al menos.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Abr 2022)

Menuda PRIMA.


----------



## Felson (9 Abr 2022)

Me parece asquerosamente discriminatorio... para los niños. Ellos tienen, una oportunidad -si no estudian eso- de acabar como ella y no tendrían que permitir que les pongan personas así a su mesa (no lo digo porque sea soltera, que eso que gana, sino por, seguramente, por ser funcionaria ... ¿Qué como lo sé?... Uno no funcionario no hubiera ido a una boda en la que pudiera haber alguien como para abrir un hilo así).


----------



## Abort&cospelo (10 Abr 2022)

Eso le pasa por no saber hacer bien las mamadas.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Abr 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Les ha funcionado toda la vida de PM eso de ir de víctimas así que no me extraña que haga un drama, y si hubiera tenido novio seguro que le hubiera montado algún cirio por cualquier tontería...



Eres gilipollas...

Cuanto subnormal profundo que hay en burbuja. Misóginos que justifican cualquier cosa injustificable

Putos tarados


----------



## 999999999 (10 Abr 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Eso le pasa por no saber hacer bien las mamadas.



Claro, tu madre se casó y te tuvo a ti porque se la mamó bien a tu padre...

Le das mi enhorabuena por ser tan habilidosa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Abr 2022)

"El estigma de la MUJER soltera", si es hombre de 40 soltero como seria "el asqueroso al que no quiere nadie, y con razón".


----------



## Kashito (10 Abr 2022)

La vida es un troleo, tro, tro, troleo, la vida es un troleo, tro, tro, troleo



,


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (10 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



¿El País? A tomar por culo ya, cojones.


----------



## HUROGÁN (10 Abr 2022)

Una solterona solo debe ir a su propia boda o a ligar desesperadamente a ver si engaña a alguno que la despose.


----------



## Kenthomi (10 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



Por desgracia no hace falta ir a una boda hay muchas familias que lo hacen con sus hijos todos los días así de hija de puta puede ser tu propia familia 

DEP


----------



## daesrd (10 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



Se joda. Ah y que no deje de pintarse los pelos de morao


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Abr 2022)

Quillo, que se vuelven hasta locas. Mi cuñá quiso que yo le hiciese el amor. Ida de la olla. Tiene un buen revolcón, todo hay que decirlo, pero me iba a buscar una ruina. Dice mi mujé que va en bragas por la casa, desnortada. Que no es coña, lo juro por mis muertos. Se está volviendo medio loca, porque no la han macheado.

Se ponen bien puestas y están deseando tío.

No, que las chica... Ni tan niña, tiene 32 años.

Le he dicho que se venga la chica a vivir con nosotros, que está soltera. Se pierde esta, y le quito las ganas de tío bien rápido.

Mi mujer tenía una amiga... Vaya bomboncito. Ni me quiero imaginar yo en la cama con esa gachí. Qué orgasmos Dios mío!


----------



## Cachopo (10 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



Igual era la mesa de solteros


----------



## Alatristeando (10 Abr 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Eres gilipollas...
> 
> Cuanto subnormal profundo que hay en burbuja. Misóginos que justifican cualquier cosa injustificable
> 
> Putos tarados



Las verdades duelen, ¿te lo han regalado todo en la vida? ¿te han llamado princesa y te lo han puesto todo el triple de fácil por ser mujer? Verás cuando se te acabe la belleza qué divertido...


----------



## Joaquim (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Abr 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> De verdad que ya no puedo con tanto asqueroso victimismo coñil.



¡Qué traumática experiencia!
¿Sabemos ya la reacción oficial del Kremlin al respecto?


----------



## Tanchus (10 Abr 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Hombre , que te sienten en la mesa de los niños teniendo 37 añazos tiene que joder te llames Maria o te llames Pablo



Pues sí, pero el que los novios de esa boda tuviesen menos inteligencia que un bonobo, no creo que sea como para hacer de la anécdota categoría y contarlo en un diario presuntamente serio.


----------



## XicoRaro (10 Abr 2022)

Claramente una tipa con alguna tara mental y física que no la quiere ni la muerte. Hacerse la víctima es su única opción. 

La sientan con los niños porque fijo que en alguna ocasión ya la ha liado. Comportamiento ecléctico. Capaz de ponerse a calentar pollas oralmente en mitad del brindis o algo más atrevido.


----------



## furia porcina (10 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A ver tampoco es para que le pusieran ahí, creo yo.
> Al menos que la quisieran putear
> 
> Te pueden poner en una mesa con gente adulta.



Ya es raro, en todas las bodas siempre hay una mesa de restos donde juntan a todos los que no encajan en ningún grupo.

Algo más habría ahí…


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¡Qué traumática experiencia!
> ¿Sabemos ya la reacción oficial del Kremlin al respecto?



Yo primero quiero ver la reacción de La Secta: "Alarmantaaaaa"; "Lamentaplaaaaa". Eso dirán.


----------



## magnificent (10 Abr 2022)

Pobre feminazi hezpañola

Paguitas ya a las mujeres hezpañolas solteras discriminadas en la bodas!


----------



## 999999999 (10 Abr 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Las verdades duelen, ¿te lo han regalado todo en la vida? ¿te han llamado princesa y te lo han puesto todo el triple de fácil por ser mujer? Verás cuando se te acabe la belleza qué divertido...



Son un tío, y tengo más cojones que tú, maricón.

La diferencia es q no estoy tarado como vosotros, que justificais lo injustificable


----------



## 999999999 (10 Abr 2022)

Exacto.

Pero házselo entender a estos tarados asociales...


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Abr 2022)

Hay fotos de la solterona?


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (10 Abr 2022)

En todas las bodas hay una mesa de solteros, antes debieron revisar con quien de lleva bien o mal y optaron por lo menos incómodo, puesto que a la vista está, debe de insoportable.


Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## teperico (10 Abr 2022)

Pues que no vaya a la boda y arreglado


----------



## Mark_ (10 Abr 2022)

No jodais, que con 37 tacos te sienten en la mesa de los niños como poco demuestra la poca estima que le tienen los novios. 

Si no tienes sitio donde sentarla no la invites y listo. 

Pero claro, si no la invitan es un sobre menos para los novios y todos sabemos que las bodas son un gran negocio.


----------



## Alatristeando (10 Abr 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Son un tío, y tengo más cojones que tú, maricón.
> 
> La diferencia es q no estoy tarado como vosotros, que justificais lo injustificable



No eres capaz de ver lo bien que viven las mujeras, siendo mujeras y con todo hecho por el simple hecho de ser mujeras: todo fácil. En oposiciones, a la hora de solicitar un piso, en plan legal y social tienen un plus de ayuda digno de cualquier disminuido que no es capaz de alcanzar el mínimo. Sus lágrimas de cocodrilo, mi descojone.


----------



## Mira macho (10 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que no era tan amiga de los novios para hacerle esa humillación pública


----------



## Karlb (10 Abr 2022)

La nueva fobia. Sois unos solteraenbodáfobos.


----------



## Nut (10 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> menudo drama, no me jodas.
> 
> Segunda parte: como vieron que estoy soltera, todos los amigos desparejados del novio se me acercaron a meter fichas en la discoteca. Me sentí un objeto de deseo.
> 
> Encima todos eran unos despojos, porque si un tío está soltero con 37 es que le pasa algo. Una tía no, una tía soltera con 37 es que está disfrutando de la vida.



Una ley de vida que pocos aceptan.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Abr 2022)

Subnormal tarado y maricón que no sabe ni escribir

Se dice sin "u", hijodelagranputa ignorante

AL IGNORE TE MANDO.

P.d.: Y encima maricón follatravelos, y abre hilo para presumir...!   





__





Os follariais un CD?


Yo travelos si, pero CDs aun no di el paso. Saludos, amics.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Galvani (10 Abr 2022)

Que no hubiese ido. Bodatimo


----------



## Omaita (10 Abr 2022)

Está subnormal no se ha dado cuenta que está en el mundo para ser follada y criar larvas. 

Si quieres ser una parasito social, pues con los parásitos de 10-12 años. A mamar darwinismo puta


----------



## Risitas (10 Abr 2022)

Eso le pasa por ir a esa boda, podía darse la vuelta y marcharse.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Abr 2022)

Omaita dijo:


> Está subnormal no se ha dado cuenta que está en el mundo para ser follada y criar larvas.
> 
> Si quieres ser una parasito social, pues con los parásitos de 10-12 años. A mamar darwinismo puta



Esto es novedad.
Una tarada magufa insultando a otras mujeres


----------



## alumnoburbuja (10 Abr 2022)

Hace bastantes años, cuando estaba soltero, en la boda un amigo nos pusieron a los solteros en la mesa de las chortinas y no veas qué bien lo pasamos. Las demás mesas con los rollos típicos de padres y nosotros de guasa toda la comida.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (10 Abr 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Claro, tu madre se casó y te tuvo a ti porque se la mamó bien a tu padre...
> 
> Le das mi enhorabuena por ser tan habilidosa



Mas bien habria que darsela a la tuya por haber cagado a un subnormal de tal calibre y que para colmo no tenga derecho a paguita.


----------



## 917 (10 Abr 2022)

eufor dijo:


> a parte de no tener pareja seguro que la muy rata les dio el sobre vacío a los novios y estos en consecuencia le pusieron en la mesa de los que no han aportado nada...



Es más que probable.....


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo primero quiero ver la reacción de La Secta: "Alarmantaaaaa"; "Lamentaplaaaaa". Eso dirán.



Sip, siempre están tan preocupados con las cosas que realmente importan.


----------



## usuario baneado (10 Abr 2022)

Peor si viene con su novia y ojos llorosos de rabia e inestabilidad mental.


----------

